# RIP Fluffy



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

went into the front room this morning and Fluffy was out of his hide and was very still, the cat jumped up on to the table the viv is on and still he didn't move.

So I opened the viv to check him and he just didn't move, so I picked him up and...........he's passed away.

I just want him back


----------



## fluffy (Sep 26, 2006)

OMG, I am so sorry to hear this.... do you have any idea why??

My poor namesake... 

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I have no idea why, we had him booked for the vets tomorrow.

I can't stop crying, I don't know what to do with him, I can't look at the viv 

Ijust want him to move..


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Im so sorry to hear of your loss. I know the pain you are feeling at the mo (I lost Ernie my Cham yest). If you need to chat let me know.

Take Care and chin up hun
Tanya xxxxxx


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

oh no, poor fluffy  it seems to be a rotten week for people  
sorry for your loss.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

thank you for you messages, Tanya I noticed it's been a bad night for a few of us.

I've stopped crying now, and covered his viv but I don't know what to do, I will be ringing a vet later to see about a post mortem and if it is needed.

Only had him a short while he was so cheeky and nosey he will and is missed so much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

awww so sorry hun x


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I have to do this..if I decide to pm him what do I do with him till then ??


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

the-tick said:


> thank you for you messages, Tanya I noticed it's been a bad night for a few of us.
> 
> I've stopped crying now, and covered his viv but I don't know what to do, I will be ringing a vet later to see about a post mortem and if it is needed.
> 
> Only had him a short while he was so cheeky and nosey he will and is missed so much.


 
I'm glad youve managed to stop crying. I know what you mean about the viv. Ernies will be going up in the loft tonight, It was the first thing I saw this morning and it brought the pain flooding back. I'm sure it will get easier in time for you. 
Regarding the post mortem I would speak to the vet and ask them what they want you to do. Usually its best to do it ASAP. I had my baby bunnies done within 2 hrs of death. I was tempted to PM Ernie but think its best for me to try and move on.
Tanya xxx


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Just rung the vets, I've decied to bury him....

Thank you all again for your support


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

bless u, rip, im buring my turtle tonight


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*i'm so sorry to hear of your loss  we lost two corn snakes and in the same way  and we buryed them too....*

*keep your chin up it just takes time hun....*

*we are thinking of you...*

*take care....*

*R.I.P fluffy  *


----------



## DevilAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi,

I am sorry to hear this, but I was expecting it already, that she will die :-(

I really would recommend that you make a post mortem, then you will see if she has died because of Cryptos or if she had another disease. 
You should also talk to the owner of the shop and tell him what happened. I am pretty sure, that the snake did not die because of temperature issues or bad quality food..

I have so much hassle now with my sick rainbow boa

Again, sorry to hear this, it was a beautiful snake.. I have a snow corn as well and would go mad, if she..

Take care!


Edit: For precaution, I strongly recommend you, just in case you would like to get another corn, to bake all wooden caves, hides,.. with 250 degrees for about 2 hours. Cheap hides, substrate, I would put in the bin.
For desinfection of the viv, I would use something which contains 4-chloro-m-cresol or p-chloro-m-cresol, because this is the only thing (except very high temperatures) which can kill the oocysts coming from cryptos.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Im so so sorry (K) I know words mean nothing right now but I cant think of anything else to take the pain away xxxx

x


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

awwww I am so sorry for your loss. xxxxx


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

Bless ya hun im soooo sorry xx R.I.P angel xxxx


----------

